# Kitchenaid ice cream attachment??



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

I wanted to get a good quality ice cream maker. Not super expensive, but you know, better than the "starter" ice cream makers. Then found out kitchen aid has an ice cream maker attachment. It's just a bowl that's filled with the liquid stuff you leave in yourfreezer over night and just attach to your kitchen aid. It comes with a paddle and al you do is just pour yourmix in and start the paddle. My question is, does anyone own one and what are your opinions about it? Is it worth the investment?


----------



## fliggie (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought one in January last year, after getting an Artisan Mixer for Xmas. It is safe to say that it is used at least 4xs weekly, to date. Its very easy to use and there are an abundance of ice cream recipes out there to make great ice cream. I have a very simple frozen yogurt recipe we use which keeps our calorie count down, but we have made some nice full cream treats with it, too.

If you are looking to make an abundance of ice cream (more than 2 qts.), this is probably not your ticket. Otherwise, I have nothing but good results with it.

I did some research with buyer's reviews on Amazon.com--check it out, they are mostly positive.

Was there anything in particular you wanted to know besides a general recommendation?


----------



## alicooks (Sep 3, 2010)

this ice cream maker gets the job done.. make sure your mix is cold and your bowls frozen i usually freeze the bowl and chill the mix overnight.


----------

